# A/C Repair



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

3 Ton Carrier Tech2000 Seriesstopped working sometime today and now I'm sittin ina hot house.

Any A/C guys out there????

Thanks much!

Jimmy


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Give me a minute, someone just posted one for sale on here this week. I'll find the link and edit this post with it momentarily...

Wallah!!!!

<a href="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic570124.aspx">http://pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic570124.aspx</a>


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks CH, Hebert Refrig came to the rescue and replace a regulator and thermostat....House is very cold now as the tech set thermostat down to 74 degrees when normal comfort setting is 78...lol

Jimmy


----------

